# Core workouts



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sup y'all (little bit country right there  )

Anyway like the title says Im looking for some good core workouts. Ive got the wood chop down and it works great but im looking for some other good ones. any recommendations. thanks as always

B


----------



## Live True (Jan 6, 2009)

Have you looked into working with a stability ball?  The added instability of the ball can really create some deep impact on the muscles..most of these have pictures and instructions can be found on the web. These are some I've tried...just go slowly as they work your back and abs, and will point out any weaknesses you have (as I discovered on return to training after pregnancy and c-section:uhohh

Some favs (well, they're a love/hate thing, really!:uhyeah:

walkout-kneel behind and over the ball, then walk your hands out in front of ball, until your body is in plank with your knees/shins/ankles resting on ball (that's the progression...start with walking out to your knees)...hold for 3-5 count, walk back, and repeat for number of reps/sets
pike-start in walked out plank position with knees resting on ball, and lift hips up to form a triangle with your body,end with shins/toes resting on ball,roll back and repeat for number of reps/sets
roll-ins-similar to pike, start in walked out plank position with knees resting on ball, pull knees toward chest (feels sorta like a reverse crunch),end with shins/toes resting on ball,roll back and repeat for number of reps/sets
roll-outs-kneel behind ball, keep knees at 90 degrees throughout, place palms on ball and roll forward (keeping back straight and butt tucked),roll back and repeat for number of reps/sets (you can roll from/onto forearms)
butt lift-start sitting in front of ball, leaning back against ball, lift hips into bridge position and hold for 3-5 count, then lower and repeat for number of reps/sets
low back extension-lay over ball, and lift upper body to form straight line, lower and repeat for number of reps/sets.
Hope this is what you're looking for!


----------



## searcher (Jan 7, 2009)

Half-jacknife
Reverse crunch
Side v-up
Plank
Back extension
Long arm crunch

10-15 reps on all, except for the Plank and hold it for 30sec-3min


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks people. Im pretty sure my weak core is keeping me from seeing the results I want

B


----------



## Sticklion (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you tried doing the bicycle exercise or knee/leg raises in a captain's chair? They really do it for me. But woodchop is still my favourite


----------



## jarrod (Jan 9, 2009)

if i had to trim down my workout to two exercises, it would be the farmer's walk & turkish get ups. here are some videos for those interested.





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_31Dow-47ig&feature=related

of course i just do these with 50lbs tractor weight 

jf


----------



## geezer (Jan 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> if i had to trim down my workout to two exercises, it would be the farmer's walk & turkish get ups. here are some videos for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't get youtube on this computer, so I'll have to wait till I get home to find out what a "farmer's walk" is. But, I just learned the "Turkish get-up" and I think its one of the best overall exercises I've ever done. It will definitely be a part of my workout routine from now on.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sticklion said:


> Have you tried doing the bicycle exercise or knee/leg raises in a captain's chair? They really do it for me. But woodchop is still my favourite


no leg work outs for me as my knee is busted. thanks though

B


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 13, 2009)

You probably won't be able to do this because of your knee...btu I thought I'd share a recent discovery with everyone else.

VIRTUAL SHOVELING

This excercsie is gauranteed to get you also sorts of interesting looks at the gym...it'll also blast your core, back, and legs.

Put a 45# plate on one end of a 45# olympic bar (you can use a lgihter standard bar, just adjust the weight accordingly).  Get yourself some sort of barrier that's 24" high (I use a weight bench).  Hold the bar in both hands like a shovel with the wieght where the shovel head would be.  Touch the bar on one side of the barrier, lift over touch down on the other side.  That's 1 rep.  Switch hands every 5 reps or so.  You'll look like your shovelling snow if you do this right.

Mix this up wioth pullups, situps and other stuff for a nasty little workout.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> You probably won't be able to do this because of your knee...btu I thought I'd share a recent discovery with everyone else.
> 
> VIRTUAL SHOVELING
> 
> ...


i like to see a video or some sort of this. very interesting

B


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here ya go! 

http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/virtual-shoveling.wmv

Peace,
Erik


----------



## jarrod (Jan 13, 2009)

geezer said:


> I can't get youtube on this computer, so I'll have to wait till I get home to find out what a "farmer's walk" is. But, I just learned the "Turkish get-up" and I think its one of the best overall exercises I've ever done. It will definitely be a part of my workout routine from now on.



it's pretty simple; you pick up a weight in each hand & walk until you can't carry them any more.  also a really good total body exercise.

jf


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 14, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/virtual-shoveling.wmv
> 
> ...


wow!!! is all that comes to mind. I bet the would blast you butt, thighs and back, not to mention your core. I wish i could do that but it would most certainly put to much stress on my knee

B


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah...take care of that knee first.  Once you're better, check out crossfit for lots of really interesting workouts.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 14, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Yeah...take care of that knee first.  Once you're better, check out crossfit for lots of really interesting workouts.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


will do

B


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 22, 2009)

ive been hitting the gym since i got clearance from the doc and have discovered that the woodchop routines will blast your core. just thought id let people know

B


----------

